# My LGD is picking on one of my goats!



## lauramae86 (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a great pyr for guarding my mini goats. I've never had a problem with biting, chasing or anything like that. Today I noticed the lgd was following one particular goat around biting at her fur and licking her. When I went out to see them, she had drool all over her like it had been happening all day. Now, when I watch them, she won't leave this poor goat alone! What's up with that?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What age is the dog?


----------



## lauramae86 (Oct 8, 2013)

She's like 8 months. But she's been living with them since 8 weeks with no issues. And she's just focusing on this on goat, following her around like a weirdo.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Is the doe in heat?


----------



## lauramae86 (Oct 8, 2013)

I think so, yes. Does that have anything to do with it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nip it in the bud, stop the dog from doing that. You will have to supervise that dog 24/7 or separate it when you cannot watch the dog around the goats.
Shock colar or some type of discipline action needs to tell the pup "No".
For that dog(pup) it is paws off to any goat, if he thinks about going near, zap him with the color or however you are going to discpline. 
He will start doing that with any others and may hurt or kill them. If a kid runs from the LGP, the dogs reaction is to chase and grab. Sometimes that grab is a death one.


----------



## RPoling13 (Dec 16, 2014)

Tooth boer is 100% correct! That can become a VERY bad situation quick even if the dog does not have malicious intent.


----------



## RPoling13 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sorry, Toth...stupid iPad autocorrect


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Nip it in the bud, stop the dog from doing that. You will have to supervise that dog 24/7 or separate it when you cannot watch the dog around the goats.
> Shock colar or some type of discipline action needs to tell the pup "No".
> For that dog(pup) it is paws off to any goat, if he thinks about going near, zap him with the color or however you are going to discpline.
> He will start doing that with any others and may hurt or kill them. If a kid runs from the LGP, the dogs reaction is to chase and grab. Sometimes that grab is a death one.


I second the suggestion that a shock collar could be very effective in a situation like this. Some people don't like the idea, but it could be a life saver.

I used one to stop a dog from always going after another. It worked.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My youngest GP will lick a doe in heat, cleaning her up, and try to protect her from the buck. She does the same thing to a doe in heat as she does to a recently kidded doe, keeps their back end clean.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

RPoling13 said:


> Sorry, Toth...stupid iPad autocorrect


 LOL, that's OK.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

lottsagoats1 said:


> My youngest GP will lick a doe in heat, cleaning her up, and try to protect her from the buck. She does the same thing to a doe in heat as she does to a recently kidded doe, keeps their back end clean.


 But this one is biting at the goat.


----------



## lauramae86 (Oct 8, 2013)

Yea, I'm definitely going to try the shock collar so she leaves the goats alone more. She stopped doing it now. It was more like she was just picking at her fur with her teeth, not really biting. The goat was annoyed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get Dogtra brand and order the long prongs. That really is a great E collar.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

lauramae86 said:


> Yea, I'm definitely going to try the shock collar so she leaves the goats alone more. She stopped doing it now. It was more like she was just picking at her fur with her teeth, not really biting. The goat was annoyed.


 I had a Livestock guard pup who chased and licked a baby goat, the baby was so wet from slobber, the poor kid didn't know, if she didn't run from the dog, he wouldn't chase, that is the excitement for the dog, which gets out of control.
I made the mistake to leave the dog unattended and the kid had bloody scrape marks, a different day, that was a major step in the wrong direction, so it had to be supervised and corrected.

Good luck.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

I have a dog that will dog a doe in heat. He wants to stand beside her and put his chin on her back. It's like he thinks he's a goat, and he should be doing something, but he doesn't know what to do:scratch:

I normally just watch. If the doe is running and he's chasing her which is rare I'll lock her up.

I had an old doe and when this pup was a juvenile he would want to play with her, which she was old and it was bugging her. I'd just lock her up in a stall till he forgot about it. Usually a day or so.


----------



## greenfield (Apr 5, 2012)

I found the Garvin shock collar to be great. Did a bit of studying and this brand has several models with the best features. Don't think I could have corrected our Anatolian without it and it works FAST.


----------



## lauramae86 (Oct 8, 2013)

She's already forgotten about it. So weird!


----------

